# Usefulness of this forum?



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, having had a look at some of the earlier threads here, it seems that a lot of the type of discussion we had here about series 1 TiVos is verboten. Unlike S1 the platform provider has their own forum that's probably a more effective place to flag software bugs and listings issues.

It's quite apparent there are only a very small cadre of people even using this forum as there are frequently fewer posts than you need one hand to count in one day. Has this place now "jumped the shark"?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This forum has a large amount of people who have previously owned tivos for 10+ years, so know the software inside out.

VM's own forum seems full of ex V+ owners moaning about picture quality and lack of reminders last I checked


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I personally think a lot of people left this forum because every thread turns into a pointless cwaring bickering show. Even using the ignore feature you still have to churn though pages of meaningless "i said" "you said" drivel. 

If this turns out to be MY last post, then farewell tivocommunity.com


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Maybe that's been his plan all along, perhaps he wants the place all to himself


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Virgin TiVos are unhackable, which rather reduces the interest.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Normally it would increase it.. look on any iphone forum 

There's lots of things I could think of even with the little I know already. Unfortunately such talk is now forbidden so I guess it's back to the VM forums (which are mostly kiddies complaining that the tivo isn't exactly like the V+).


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

It is nice to have somewhere that isn't full of the V+ kiddies complaining about reminders.


----------

